
Sites Don't Have To Rely On Google So Much For Traffic Any More - jamesjyu
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20101223/14325412399/anyone-notice-that-sites-dont-have-to-rely-google-so-much-traffic-any-more.shtml
======
iwwr
Not all sites are created equal. Stack Overflow still gets 85% of traffic from
Google links. Shopping comparison or product review sites rely heavily on
Google as well.

In fact, there is little proof of big sites driven by social networks.

